# NEW!! Rage 3 in 1 RTA, RDA, Subohm Tank



## Waltervh (25/9/15)

This looks AWESOME and reviews is good?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre_B (25/9/15)

This looks great... i wonder if any local vendors will be bringing this in.


----------



## Skollie (25/9/15)

wow awesome! looks great. i wonder if they will bring in any other rba heads. single. verticle. that sorta thang


----------



## Waltervh (25/9/15)

From what I understand is that other decks is in designing stage and will be available separately. Velocity deck is one of them.


----------

